# NEW VAPERS: Five Tips to Prevent a Smoking Relapse



## Alex

source





NEW VAPERS: Five Tips to Prevent a Smoking Relapse

Reactions: Like 22 | Winner 10 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Can't stress #1 enough.

I converted 3, but I didn't want to spend their money for them. So while I hinted at the likes of Spinner/MVP with MPT3/Nautilus, two of them chose to go to their nearest mall and pick up Twisps. The other bought a CE4 imitation, battery etc, from a flea market.

It only stuck with one Twisp user, but she was a light smoker anyway. The other two vaped for a week or two and now they're back on smokes.

You do not need to spend a fortune, but you do need something decent in those critical first weeks. I had both CE5's and EVOD tanks when I started. I think if I only had the CE5 it wouldn't have stuck with me. The gurgling and keeping the wick saturated drove me nuts. I liked the CE5, but when it would play up I'd switch to EVOD tank and all would be good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Great article @Alex
New vapers take note!
These are great tips

Just some of my extra comments on the 5 tips

#1 - Choose the Right E-Cigarette
- make use of the forum here to do some research and don't be afraid to ask if what you are about to buy is considered good.
- There are many experienced vapers here that have gone through tons and tons of kit

#2 Learn how to use your gear correctly
- read the manual if there is one, even if its translated poorly from Chinese
- google your device and check out this forum. You can also use the search facility on this forum to search for your device.
- there are bound to be several people that have lots of experience with your gear and know how to handle some of its quirks

#3 - Always have a back-up
- This one is extremely important if you want to have a good chance of staying off stinkies.
- You will need a full backup when one of your devices goes on the blink or stops performing well
- It usually takes a bit of time to get the underperforming device back on track - so you need a backup
- Having 2 flavours running at the same time is also an important thing in my view so you don't get bored

#4 - Experiment with different flavours
- This is critical. To stop smoking successfully you need to find a few flavours you really love
- Try several brands - start with well priced locally manufactured options and then broaden to the more expensive and more complex premium international ones
- Try sample as many as your budget will afford. Buying 10ml sample bottles is a good idea to get a feeling
- Don't make your decision after the first few puffs. Give each flavour a bit of a chance. You may like it more or less after a while
- Obviously, try things you think you will like - but don't be scared to be a bit adventurous. Often, flavours taste different when you vape them to when you eat them.

#5 - Stay Focused... Don't give up!
- This is important too
- Switching to vaping is relatively easy - but there can be challenges along the way. Running out of juice, equipment failure, adjusting to the new lifestyle.
- Despite it being easy, you still need to have some dedication and willpower - especially for those times when things go wrong. You are after all making a big positive change and with that there are often some hard times.
- When this happens, draw on the strength of this forum. The members here will try help and pull you through.
- Don't give up - it's not worth it - and I can assure you that there are many happy vapers that have made it and won't go bank to stinkies. It is possible and you can do it.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh yes, back up back up back up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Great article @Alex
> New vapers take note!
> These are great tips
> 
> Just some of my extra comments on the 5 tips
> 
> #1 - Choose the Right E-Cigarette
> - make use of the forum here to do some research and don't be afraid to ask if what you are about to buy is considered good.
> - There are many experienced vapers here that have gone through tons and tons of kit
> 
> #2 Learn how to use your gear correctly
> - read the manual if there is one, even if its translated poorly from Chinese
> - google your device and check out this forum. You can also use the search facility on this forum to search for your device.
> - there are bound to be several people that have lots of experience with your gear and know how to handle some of its quirks
> 
> #3 - Always have a back-up
> - This one is extremely important if you want to have a good chance of staying off stinkies.
> - You will need a full backup when one of your devices goes on the blink or stops performing well
> - It usually takes a bit of time to get the underperforming device back on track - so you need a backup
> - Having 2 flavours running at the same time is also an important thing in my view so you don't get bored
> 
> #4 - Experiment with different flavours
> - This is critical. To stop smoking successfully you need to find a few flavours you really love
> - Try several brands - start with well priced locally manufactured options and then broaden to the more expensive and more complex premium international ones
> - Try sample as many as your budget will afford. Buying 10ml sample bottles is a good idea to get a feeling
> - Don't make your decision after the first few puffs. Give each flavour a bit of a chance. You may like it more or less after a while
> - Obviously, try things you think you will like - but don't be scared to be a bit adventurous. Often, flavours taste different when you vape them to when you eat them.
> 
> #5 - Stay Focused... Don't give up!
> - This is important too
> - Switching to vaping is relatively easy - but there can be challenges along the way. Running out of juice, equipment failure, adjusting to the new lifestyle.
> - Despite it being easy, you still need to have some dedication and willpower - especially for those times when things go wrong. You are after all making a big positive change and with that there are often some hard times.
> - When this happens, draw on the strength of this forum. The members here will try help and pull you through.
> - Don't give up - it's not worth it - and I can assure you that there are many happy vapers that have made it and won't go bank to stinkies. It is possible and you can do it.



this!!

all important aspects in a nutshell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is such an important thread! Have Facebook'ed in a big way! Nice one guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Maybe copy and paste the whole article in the OP, @Alex and then make sticky in Newbie Corner?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Excellent tips and excellent post as well . Very helpful! Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Maybe copy and paste the whole article in the OP, @Alex and then make sticky in Newbie Corner?



The reason I'm using links mostly now, is due to that "Please insert a valid message" thing again. I try to use screenshots now to save time. But it's incredibly frustrating spending 20 minutes trying to adjust the text without any joy. Copy and paste doesn't work with this editor very well.


----------



## rogue zombie

TylerD said:


> If it wasn't for this Forum and me upgrading very fast to other equipment, I wouldn't have been vaping today.
> First kit is very very very important!
> 
> If I knew what I know now, this would have been my first setup of choice!
> I'm actually thinking of getting this setup for me as well.
> 
> Istick with a Nautilus mini.
> View attachment 12842



I'm trying to resist the IStick... But the battle is not going well in my head.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> The reason I'm using links mostly now, is due to that "Please insert a valid message" thing again. I try to use screenshots now to save time. But it's incredibly frustrating spending 20 minutes trying to adjust the text without any joy. Copy and paste doesn't work with this editor very well.


Ah, thanks....was wondering about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm trying to resist the IStick... But the battle is not going well in my head.



The istick looks nice but have you checked out some of the overseas forums,have a look at this one http://vapingunderground.com/threads/eleaf-istick-compact-20w-box-mod.17063/


----------



## Andre

Thanks for the screenshots, @Alex, appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

just came across this.... http://www.bernd-mayer.com/how-to-switch-from-tobacco-to-electronic-cigarettes/

also some excellent advice. Anyhow, this guy is another one like Farsalinos. Fighting for the use of ecigs....read up on the blog. IMHO very interesting stuff.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarkSide

Silver said:


> Great article @Alex
> New vapers take note!
> These are great tips
> 
> Just some of my extra comments on the 5 tips
> 
> #1 - Choose the Right E-Cigarette
> - make use of the forum here to do some research and don't be afraid to ask if what you are about to buy is considered good.
> - There are many experienced vapers here that have gone through tons and tons of kit
> 
> Thank You, exactly what I want to do, just need the advice as to what, have two Twisps, need advice as to what model, make or "mods" to go for.
> 
> Many Thanks


----------



## kev mac

Alex said:


> source
> View attachment 12849
> View attachment 12850
> View attachment 12851
> 
> 
> NEW VAPERS: Five Tips to Prevent a Smoking Relapse


Good effort! My 2cents on gear for starters is:kbox+melo tank, can be found very cheap on line and they work well.


----------



## Puff Daddy

I would add to that list go to a proper vape store and explain that you are trying to stop, most likely they will let you test out, unlike online stores. Thats not me trying to discredit online stores, in fact I love them as the range and availablity is better.

And secondly having a easy to use mod with long battery life is a must, most people, don't have the space to carry 2 batteries around

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

I know I'm only on day 6 of zero cigs, but from 40-50 cigs a day to nothing... Yeah. 
I did have a major urge to smoke yesterday so I vaped a 24mg french pipe liquid. Hit me hard, cravings gone. 
I have been vaping and smoking so luckily I figured out my preferred taste and devices work for me. 
Now, maybe to soon to say this but I don't even want to light one up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

shaun patrick said:


> I know I'm only on day 6 of zero cigs, but from 40-50 cigs a day to nothing... Yeah.
> I did have a major urge to smoke yesterday so I vaped a 24mg french pipe liquid. Hit me hard, cravings gone.
> I have been vaping and smoking so luckily I figured out my preferred taste and devices work for me.
> Now, maybe to soon to say this but I don't even want to light one up.



Congrats @shaun patrick on the 6th day!
Wishing you well for day 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Silver said:


> Congrats @shaun patrick on the 6th day!
> Wishing you well for day 7


Thank you. I got the drive. And the flavors. Happy days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Jeez @shaun patrick that's great news man! I still SUKKEL to get off the stinkies, although I've cut down heavily...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Nice article -- Thanks...

For me, I am not sorry I parted with quite a lot of hard earned cash just to stop consuming carcogenic tobacco and to get a head start on my new venture. I am a bit OCD about reuuning out of batterys, coils and juice, so I have stocked up. I have spent about R4500 in one week just to get three different (amazing) units and the necessary accessories. But it doesnt have to be that expensive. Anyone can start small. I just went a bit overboard and bought a bit hastily. The main reason: I dont want to be in a situation where I am without sifficient gear that I am tempted to buy a pack of coffin nails. At 49 years old and smoking tabacco, on and off, since the age of 12 I simply cannot go back to tobacco. My lungs are probably as black as the night. But in life: "Its never too late.

If you have the money, do it, stick with it. Keep on vaping. It is truly life changing. And, again....spread the good news!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Clouder said:


> Jeez @shaun patrick that's great news man! I still SUKKEL to get off the stinkies, although I've cut down heavily...



You can do it @Clouder 
May take some time but it will come!
Find a lekker strong juice that you love

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

I'm sure I'll manage @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart

I recently helped some work colleagues to mov to vaping it's always tough for the first few weeks, I know I struggled but as said many time here on the forum it's a journey one step at a time if you do have a stinkie Don't beat yourself up. Just keep working towards not smoking. I'm five months in this time round and doing much better with the better vape gear I have bought. Just taking it one day at a time remember once an addict always an addict. My work colleagues have been vaping for a few weeks now and it's nice to have people going through ththe same thing with you to help you over the bumps.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jordache

Really useful article @Alex

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## midorienvys

Thank you for all the tips and advice! Really great read and helpful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Just bumping this for the benefit of the newer vapers.
Its a great thread
Although its quite old it still applies

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jacques3Fox

Covid19 and Lockdown 2020 helped me breaking the habit... I just refused to pay R200 for a packet of cigarettes... Long story short, it's the best decision I have ever made to switch to vaping and will not look back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

ThreeFoxVapes said:


> Covid19 and Lockdown 2020 helped me breaking the habit... I just refused to pay R200 for a packet of cigarettes... Long story short, it's the best decision I have ever made to switch to vaping and will not look back!



Kudos to you @ThreeFoxVapes! 

Quite frankly, I think the tobacco ban helped a lot. People who would never have even tried vaping tried it. Although they were pleasantly surprised at how "nice" it is, many chose to pay ridiculous amounts for rubbish cigarettes. However, I'm happy to say that in my town there are now a few people who have continued to vape which is awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew

My advice to anyone starting out buying a mod kit. Mine came with two coils. I knew nothing about Vaping or the device or what juice to buy.
1. Buy about ten extra coils with the device. (You will most likely wreck a few coils playing with the devices wattage.)
2. Before buying join some Vaping pages on Facebook and this forum. Ask a lot of questions remembering people will answer as to what suits them. Assess their answers for your self and if they offer to sell you a device be aware that they may be trying more for the sale than for you, unless you specifically go into a Vape shop.
3. Shop around for prices. There is a big difference between outlets and some offer free shipping on higher value goods.
4. During lockdown you couldn't, but go in to a vape shop and get advice.
4. Don't be fixated that Tobacco flavoured juices will be best. Choose a few fruits that you like and buy juices with those flavours. If people rave over a juice, remember it is all personal preference.
5. Keep your wattages as low as possible for a nice flavour. For example, my mouth is extremely sensitive and feels sunburnt when I turn my wattage up. Flavour may be better but a sore mouth isn't worth it.
6. I didn't start Vaping to quit smoking. I started as a substitute to quitting and paying black market prices for cigarettes and the new extortion prices for cigarettes. Also the less I spend the less tax the tax man gets. I am using 18mg nicotine E-Juice and don't have any intention of reducing that for now.
6. I haven't had the misfortune to do it yet but don't overdo things. I believe it is pretty lousy for a few hours.
Don't know how many will agree or disagree but it's what I feel.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------

